# Updated pictures of my satin does......growing up



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Thought I would update you on the satin does I picked up a few weeks ago - sadly I lost the red doe last week she just never grew even though I was supplimenting her poor little thing was just too weak.

Anyway here's the doe you thought was "chocolate" (in my original thread showing them off!!)










This is the little girl we thought was "stone"










And this is the little girl we all knew and still know, is definately ivory


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow! they are stunning  :shock: 
Is it just me or does the second one look like it has a kink in its tail? (probably just my eyes I'm due new glasses  )


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

BTW: I'm loving the ears on the first one!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

hah never noticed that kink but I can definately see it now :lol: That's her named Kinky then :lol:

The "chocolate" one with the ears you like has a silver tummy she's really scrumptious - loving them all though


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah kinky!? is that quite appropriate? lol

Ah, I love them but I especially want the chocolate


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww they all cute


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not totally convinced she is chocolate, colour wise she looks more slate to me as her coat's definately more grey than brown but yes she's probably my favourite too


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Is it just me or do they look loads healthier and happier here? You must have been doing great with em  Sorry about your red, but the others are looking fab


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

ahhhh thank you what a lovely thing to say - they cerainly are thriving but it's probably millet and lactol you need to be thanking not me


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The mouse you weren't sure of looks like a chocolate fox satin. The satin effect and non-selective breeding for colour can change the appearance to what you will see online as an example of show chocolate, but genetically it's the same.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

wow get me I have a chocolate fox satin  - very cool


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

i was going to say its a fox! very pretty. but definatly chocolate.

all lovely looking naomi

vi x


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a Cream that also has a kink in her tail and her name is Kink


----------

